# How many bloodworms?



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, I just got a new young betta and decided to buy some blood worms, too.
I also have pellets and will be feeding those most of the time but i have never had blood worms before, so how many blood worms = 1 pellet

??

nutrafin blood worms


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

peachesxo said:


> Hi, I just got a new young betta and decided to buy some blood worms, too.
> I also have pellets and will be feeding those most of the time but i have never had blood worms before, so how many blood worms = 1 pellet
> 
> ??


Are they frozen or dried? Mine get dried and I only give each about 4 nice long ones. They are pigs and will beg for more, but you have to be careful with the dried cause they soak up water and can give them bloat if you give them to much.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> Are they frozen or dried? Mine get dried and I only give each about 4 nice long ones. They are pigs and will beg for more, but you have to be careful with the dried cause they soak up water and can give them bloat if you give them to much.


okay, i am going to start him on the pellets because he's new and then give him a little of those closer to the middle of the week.
and yeah they are the dried ones. thx


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Even with pellets make sure to just give 3ish.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

We were feeding a couple of pellets and a few freeze dried bloodworms and our Marco ended up with a horrible, horrible swim bladder disorder. I would say closer to three or four bloodworms is what my wife was feeding him. We have been dealing with this condition for a month now so please consider lowering the amount of the bloodworms and possibly varying the diet in some other way. Our poor fish has been undergoing intensive rehab for a very long time unnecessarily due to our diet choices for him.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was told bloodworms should be used as a treat and not daily feeding I usully gine my bettas bloodworms the day after they fast for being such good sports of not eating for a day (I know they dont have a choice lol)


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

dried bloodworms should not be a staple food for bettas and yes they should be used more as a treat but an upside to them is you can hold one over the tank and get your betta to jump for it and they can easily pull it right out of between your fingers


----------



## aeharding (Jan 4, 2011)

My Betta's Friday dinner snack.  And I only feed one at a time. Therefore they get a little of a good thing, then back to bio-gold.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

oh i know i was never planning on using it as his main food, just for a once - twice a week kind of thing.
he usually has pellets, anything else anyone reccomends? i want him to have a varied diet so he doesn't get bored of anything


----------

